# 24-Hour Snow Accumulation Probability Forecasts



## billski (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cool tool from NWS.  New.


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like Maine is going to see some noticeable accumulations Tues-Wed.

If you're cerebral, you might appreciate these snowfall maps based on the forecast models.

http://wxcaster.com/conus_snowfall.htm


----------



## KingM (Dec 20, 2010)

It's a cool tool for weather weenies. I'm bookmarking it.

Of course, at the moment it looks like a big, impressive storm is bearing down on the northeast, but that's just if you consider >1 inch big and impressive.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2010)

KingM said:


> It's a cool tool for weather weenies. I'm bookmarking it.
> 
> Of course, at the moment it looks like a big, impressive storm is bearing down on the northeast, but that's just if you consider >1 inch big and impressive.



The hard thing to discern from it is what the upslope potential is.  For that, I mostly rely on snowforecast.com


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 22, 2010)

Great link thank you!

NOAA has such great charts and tools but finding them on the site isn't always straight forward.


----------

